# Sasha x Dills XM Pandemonium *B



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha kidded a single light buckskin buck sired by Pan this AM. He came out running. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...01702704.99449.121645621244265&type=3&theater


----------



## tasha642 (Nov 28, 2011)

Soooo cute!!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!! I want him!!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, very cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I love it! He's Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww he is a doll..congrads..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks all!! 
He is doing great!!
Jenny if you really do let me know by email. Are you looking for a wether or buck?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a handsome little fella 
Congrats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What an adorable little buckling!


----------

